
Female engineers at Facebook are allegedly less likely to have code approved - ClayRothschild
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/02/facebook-gender-bias-engineering/
======
theptip
From the article, Facebook's rebuttal is: "Any meaningful discrepancy based on
the complete data is clearly attributable not to gender but to seniority of
the employee."

To play devil's advocate, this result is exactly what you'd expect if in the
recent past, it was noticed there was a big shortage of women coming out of
university with CompSci degrees, and companies had since been moving to fix
that by recruiting junior devs that had since been trained in tech boot camps
or other programs (e.g.
[https://girlswhocode.com/](https://girlswhocode.com/)).

To play devil's advocate against my devil's advocate, it's well documented
that the wage gap is not primarily caused by women being paid less than men
for the same work (the gap is around 4% less for the same job, so this is
still a factor), it's by women not being promoted into higher paying jobs. So
under that narrative Facebook's rebuttal doesn't address the root cause of the
imbalance, and just kicks the can one hop down the causal chain.

As with most news stories on this subject, we really need more data to be able
to form an opinion; nobody should be updating their priors based on this
article.

